# Samsung Galaxy S3 for Uber



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Is anyone using a Samsung Galaxy S3 for Ubering?

I have a Note 4 that I dropped & slightly cracked the screen. Will need to send it off to get screen replaced ($50 as opposed to $150+ locally) so I need a replacement phone for a few days. Have an old Galaxy S3 that I could reactivate but not sure it'd support Uber.

Anyone know or better yet currently using one?


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

The Galaxy S3 can be used with the partner application but I wouldn't recommend it. It's dual core processor and limited ram run like crap even if no other applications are running. When you go to start navigating often times the phone will have to kill Uber driver application as it's out of RAM. This leads to not showing up on the pax application, getting 404 errors, and not being able to accept pings when they come in.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

New2This said:


> Thanks for the reply.


I used a galaxy 3 for a year, no issues at all , worked fine.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I have an s4, works perfectly. Before uber I has an s3 and they seem almost identical.

Only issue I've ever had is if I take a bunch of videos I have to transfer them to my computer to free up space for updates. I do have a bunch of games too though. It was only an issue once when I wanted to go online after work and couldn't but didn't want to delete anything.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I used a galaxy 3 for a year, no issues at all , worked fine.


Opps, i just checked. My old phone was a galaxy 4, not a 3. It is a dual core processor though, i dont think there is that much of a difference between the 3 and 4. Only thing i ever had an issue with was overheating when charging and the screen on. An ac mount phone holder took care of that.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

The Galaxy IV not only has more ram but much faster ram. The CPU on the IV is a 4 core and much quicker than the III.


wk1102 said:


> Opps, i just checked. My old phone was a galaxy 4, not a 3. It is a dual core processor though, i dont think there is that much of a difference between the 3 and 4. Only thing i ever had an issue with was overheating when charging and the screen on. An ac mount phone holder took care of that.


----------



## RJA (Jun 27, 2016)

I have an S3 and have not had any problems. I was thinking of upgrading, but I'm not making enough to justify the cost of a new phone when the old one works fine.


----------



## FreeStuffSniper (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice phone and look is awesome..


----------



## JoeJoseph (Nov 18, 2014)

S5 was still the best !! I have an s7 its almost an S5 lol.


----------



## TonyBeep (Aug 27, 2016)

Guys, considering switching to android from iOS, how similar is the overall experience? specifically, can you press the back arrow on Android Google Maps to get back into the partner app??


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TonyBeep said:


> Guys, considering switching to android from iOS, how similar is the overall experience? specifically, can you press the back arrow on Android Google Maps to get back into the partner app??


Yes, I'm pretty sure. There's also a floating short cut that appears when you are online but the app isn't on top.


----------

